# 1/29 Invincible Rig Trip



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, for whoever didn't make it out yesterday, you didn't miss too much. The tuna were far and few between and we only ended up with a couple yellows. Had a blue swim right up to the boat lit up as could be and made the day for everyone! It was super cool. We didn't really try for the hoos, and to say the least we didn't find any. Still had a great time being out on the water with friends and family.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

happy to hear a great time was still had! The weather had to be awesome!! We need more details!! Where did you go, what did you try?? Historically the large tuna do get scarce around the rigs in late winter, so maybe your trip combined with the ones from two weeks back are confirming this.

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

It was a little sporty in the morning out there and throughout most of the day. We finally made it to the Ram and the water looked good, a clean blue, but not the real deal, and a minimal amount of bait up top. We live baited first, and the first hardtail in the water we hooked up to about a 50 lb. yellow and thought it was about to be game on for the rest of the day. Unfortunately it wasn't, about another hour or so past before the next hook up and another 50 lber came in the boat. It went dead, nothing was really going on so we tried chunking and caught a blackfin. Shortly after the sharks showed up. We decided to move on to the marlin and ended up staying for about 2 hours. It looked very promising at first. But, we ended up not catching anything. That is where the blue made his showing though and he swam right up to the boat lit up as could be and made our day. We left the marlin and headed to the shelf to drag a bit for wahoo. We dragged about 5 rigs and didn't get the first run. We were running out of time so we stopped dragging and caught a quick 7 man limit of 40-15 lb aj. All in all a great day. Pics to come...


----------



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pics from 1/29


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like a pretty good day. How big was the marlin? Did you try to throw anything at it and see if it would bite?


----------



## Covin (Jan 27, 2010)

I second that. Didn't miss much. we made it to the beer can about 2 am sunday morning. nothing but blackfin. ran to the ram and chunked.....more blackfin. started trolling at dawn along with 5 or 6 other boats picked up 2 blacks trolling. didn't see any of the other boats bring in any yellows. did bother with the marlin just headed in to pick up the ajs then home


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

50lb Yellowfin is still better than no Yellowfin and they cook up great. Good job guys. :thumbup: A couple weeks ago the Yellows where marking down about 200-250ft.and we got a couple on knife and large diamond jigs. We tried weighted chunk baits but that didn't work.


----------



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea we tried a live hard tail on the marlin but by the time we got the bait in the water he was long gone. If we would have got it in about 30 seconds earlier I think it would've been game on. He was hungry and ready to go, we just weren't prepared for him. He wasn't that big maybe 2 250, but it was definitely a sight to see. Yes, the yfs were down deep, we didn't get any runs up top. That was the problem just getting the baits to the right depth.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

ya got blood on the boat, that counts for something.. btw that pretty blue boat looks like the miss scarlet.. 

rich


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

tims1028 said:


> Yea we tried a live hard tail on the marlin but by the time we got the bait in the water he was long gone. If we would have got it in about 30 seconds earlier I think it would've been game on. He was hungry and ready to go, we just weren't prepared for him. He wasn't that big maybe 2 250, but it was definitely a sight to see. Yes, the yfs were down deep, we didn't get any runs up top. That was the problem just getting the baits to the right depth.


 

Sorry you missed a shot at it, sounds like it may have eaten just about anything.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea the blue boat is Miss Scarlet. They ended up with 13 yellow fin and a small dolphin. 1 reef donkey about 45 to 50. (its in my cooler along with some yellow). I made some sushi rolls last night with some of the yellow fin!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Any day you can stand on the livewell at Ram Powell is a good day! How and where did you catch the hardtails? I have not been able to find any lately?


----------



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

Where did the Miss Scarlet catch all their fish? When they left ram it looked like they headed SE? We were wishing that Horn Mountain was open the whole time we were out there.


----------

